# Anyone riding a Sram Force, 50-34 and 12-32?



## bullflick (Jul 21, 2003)

Wondering if anyone is riding a Force 50-34 and a 11-32 cassette? With the Apex or Force long cage derailleur I understand that cassette can be used. 

Reason is I want get close to my current triple (30 ring and 11-27) set-up. The 32 seems over kill but at least an option for big climbs for an old guy. Can always which back and forth to the 11-27. 

Any thoughts about that set-up?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not using it personally, but it's a neat set up. You could do with with Shimano, too.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd stick with the 34-50 and 12-27 cogs.

You should be able to scale a wall with those.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

I think your going to need a mountain bike rear derailleur to go any higher than 28T. The derailleur length is related to chain wrap, not max cog size. I have no idea about compatibility of the SRAM mountain bike derailleur with SRAM road STI shifters, but I know it is possible with Shimano.

There is one trick to try to make it work though, change the 11T upper jockey pulley to 10T.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

LC said:


> I think your going to need a mountain bike rear derailleur to go any higher than 28T. The derailleur length is related to chain wrap, not max cog size. I have no idea about compatibility of the SRAM mountain bike derailleur with SRAM road STI shifters, but I know it is possible with Shimano.
> 
> There is one trick to try to make it work though, change the 11T upper jockey pulley to 10T.


He did say Apex or Force LONG cage derailleur. The Apex was designed with this gearing in mind.


----------



## bullflick (Jul 21, 2003)

Looked back at my notes and it's a long cage Rival (not Force) that will also take the 11-32 (not 12-32) along with the Apex. Just not sure if that's a mistake (based on others experience) compared to the 50-34....11-27. It's a very new set-up option from Sram so not many have tried it.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Bullflick,

This might be new from SRAM, but this isn't the first time in history a bike as had gearing like this. If you like the ratios, buy it. It will shift and wear just like every other SRAM or Shimano set up. The choice of cogs is not a performance issue, as long as you have the derailleur capacity to support it. 

If you want to compare ratios and shift patterns, play with this:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't have the exact set-up the OP is asking about but I am running Shimano 6700 on two bikes and using the SRAM 11-32 PG 1070 cassette on my wheels. My rear derailleur is the 6700 *short cage* model with the B-screw turned about half way in to prevent the upper pulley from interfering with the largest cassette cog. I was pleasantly surprised that this combo works so well.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, the long cage derailleurs are avail in Apex and Rival. Force is only short cage.


----------



## mrbadog (Jul 26, 2006)

SRAM road and XX are perfectly compatible. You can use an XX rear with Force or Red Shifters and go to 36 in the back with an XX cassette.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

bullflick said:


> Wondering if anyone is riding a Force 50-34 and a 11-32 cassette? With the Apex or Force long cage derailleur I understand that cassette can be used.
> 
> Reason is I want get close to my current triple (30 ring and 11-27) set-up. The 32 seems over kill but at least an option for big climbs for an old guy. Can always which back and forth to the 11-27.
> 
> Any thoughts about that set-up?


I run 50-34 with 13 - 29 Campy

Nice to have the option for severe climbs, as I officially suck at climbing, but I found I don't use the large cog as much as I thought I would as it's hellishly slow, but I miss the larger ring on some descents.

I used to be the kind of guy who would look at something steep and say, "I just have to see of I can get up that," even if slowly. Not so much anymore, but not for lack of desire.

There are climbs where I wouldn't trade the 29 at all, on a light road bike it's like having a triple on a mountain bike.

Whatever you feel suits your needs.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

You can also use the less expensive 2x10 SRAM mountain parts now. X0 and X9 rear derailleurs will work smoothly with SRAM road shifters. They have the same cable ratio. This is an advantage over Shimano which doesn't have the same ratio.

You can run a pretty cool setup by going 11-36 in the back and 53-39 up front. It gives more range than a triple in both directions.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

Old thread, I know, but I just tried this with my short-cage Red rear derailleur and the pulley is rubbing. Good idea to try a 10.

I'm doing an obscene climb on Saturday: 15% average for an extended distance, and a 34-32 will be simply faster than the 34-27.

*update* 10 tooth pulley didn't quite clear it, even manually moving derailleur beyond maximum ramp adjust.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

If your short-cage Red RD is not clearing the 32T cog, maybe your chain isn't long enough?

I've gotten my Rival SS rear derailleur to clear a 32T cassette cog.. When I was experimenting with it (swapping out the 11-28 that came with my bike to an 11-32), I had to make sure the chain is the right length, which can be tricky because of the decreased chain-slack take-up capacity of the SS. That is why SRAM recommends the Rival GS or Apex GS derailleurs for running the 32T cassette.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

I'm surprised chain length makes a difference in the little ring. So I need to add link pairs to the chain? Each link pair on the chain is worth about 4 teeth on the cassette.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

When I was experimenting with my Rival SS, I got the RD upper pulley jamming up (couldn't shift onto the 32T) when crosschained big-big because the chain was too short. That locked up the drivetrain.

That shouldn't happen when on the small ring, yes. How about your B-tension screw on your Red RD? Can it be screwed in far enough to allow the upper pulley to clear the 32T cog?


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

Right: my big ring (46) would cause derailleur to lock up. So I'd need to be careful to not try to shift into this gear for the hillclimb.

I tried putting the B limit screw all the way in and no luck. Of course I could get a longer one... But manually rotating the derailleur beyond the range of the B-screw didn't seem to do the trick either.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

P.S. 32 cassette with Di2 short cage: 

Di2 Mountain Bike - Fair Wheel Bikes










Probably used a deeper hanger.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

LongIslandTom said:


> When I was experimenting with my Rival SS, I got the RD upper pulley jamming up (couldn't shift onto the 32T) when crosschained big-big because the chain was too short. That locked up the drivetrain.
> 
> That shouldn't happen when on the small ring, yes. How about your B-tension screw on your Red RD? Can it be screwed in far enough to allow the upper pulley to clear the 32T cog?


When running a big casstte and a short cage derailleur, adjust your chain length for the big-big combo. It will also help you with your B screw adjustment to allow the upper jockey wheel to clear the big cog. If your chain is too short, you run the risk of sever damage if you accidentally cross-chain into the big-big combo and it will pull your derailleur forward in the larger cogs not allowing your B screw it's full range of derailleur adjustment.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

LongIslandTom said:


> If your short-cage Red RD is not clearing the 32T cog, maybe your chain isn't long enough?
> 
> I've gotten my Rival SS rear derailleur to clear a 32T cassette cog.. When I was experimenting with it (swapping out the 11-28 that came with my bike to an 11-32), I had to make sure the chain is the right length, which can be tricky because of the decreased chain-slack take-up capacity of the SS. That is why SRAM recommends the Rival GS or Apex GS derailleurs for running the 32T cassette.


Scratchin' my head here on why the chain makes a difference here for the pulley to clear the big cog. I did my 11-32 set up with the chain off. Set the b screw to clear big cog. With my new chain, I did the big to big +2 measurement and it was dead on.

If things are not working for you, a Rival mid cage can be had for $80. Or, a x.7 mtb long cage is $70. A x.9 mtb long cage is $100. If you are into colors, the x.7 and x.9 come in colors to match your bike. Well, if you are into that.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

FWIW, my buddy's wife has a Cannondale road bike with Rival shifters, a special 11-34 cassette, and a SRAM XX rear derailure...works like a charm!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Goodbarsix said:


> FWIW, my buddy's wife has a Cannondale road bike with Rival shifters, a special 11-34 cassette, and a SRAM XX rear derailure...works like a charm!


Those XX parts are stupid lite. IIRC the XX RD long cage only weighs like 25 gr more than the Red short cage.


----------



## jmock (Jul 1, 2003)

*compact Force 50/34 with a 32 cassette*

I decided to go from a triple Ultegra to SRAM Force compact with a 11-32 cassette. I really love it as I can climb hills so much faster, stronger, and longer. Strange how an improvement in riding now enables me to ride longer and have dropped 20 pounds of body weight too.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*12-30*

I'm running a wheels manufacturing 12-30 cassette with a medium cage rival rear derailleur and a compact crank. I think you'll need a long cage for 32


----------



## jmock (Jul 1, 2003)

My SRAM Force compact 50/34 with Rival 11-32 cassette works great. I am not aware that it is a wide cage as initially it was fitted with a 12-28 Force cassette. I have been able to climb better with this new configuration and after losing body weight this year, might go back to 12-28 Force cassette as it weighs less. Good luck


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

jmock said:


> My SRAM Force compact 50/34 with Rival 11-32 cassette works great. I am not aware that it is a wide cage as initially it was fitted with a 12-28 Force cassette. I have been able to climb better with this new configuration and after losing body weight this year, might go back to 12-28 Force cassette as it weighs less. Good luck


I know this is an old post.

But...

I am considering the 32-11 rear cassette on my SRAM force 2011 Derailler. Currently running SRAM force with a standard cassette 28-11 & compact front built in 2011. 

I assume your road bike is the same. 

Can you or others kindly confirm if their SRAM Force 32-11 cassette was/could be put on my bike without a Wifli Force/Red Derailler?


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

SRAM Force RD is available in WiFLi.

From SRAM's website: "WiFLi offers a wider gear range and is compatible with cassettes up to 32T"

View attachment 272587


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

GDTRFB said:


> SRAM Force RD is available in WiFLi.
> 
> From SRAM's website: "WiFLi offers a wider gear range and is compatible with cassettes up to 32T"
> 
> View attachment 272587


Thanks. I read this too & I think it's a great idea for the Swiss Mountains we have here. 

However, I am wondering if the guy I quoted above managed to safely install the cassette for the 32-11 without needing the Force Wifli. 

The sales are on


----------

